# I.am.AWESOME. :D



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, ya, well I could have titled this 'brag' or any number of things, but seriously. I rock. 

I have been homecooking for Tillie since June of last year. Usually I make her veggies in a big batch, chopping, steaming, measuring, pureeing and I make enough to last about 6 weeks. When I started doing this it took me 3 hrs.

This afternoon I did the 'dreaded deed' and my time was ... drum roll please ...... 57 minutes!!!! wahooooooo!!! so, ya, like the title of my thread says. I.Am.AWESOME. eace:

just had to share, cause seriously, you other Sabine -homecookers are the ONLY ones that truly know how monumental that time is!  I guess it goes to show me what I can get done when I am NOT multi-tasking! LOL eace:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes Tammy your.awesome. And you love making me feel guilty. :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!:thumb:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, ya, well I could have titled this 'brag' or any number of things, but seriously. I rock.
> 
> I have been homecooking for Tillie since June of last year. Usually I make her veggies in a big batch, chopping, steaming, measuring, pureeing and I make enough to last about 6 weeks. When I started doing this it took me 3 hrs.
> 
> ...


Tammy, I don't think you are going to get any argument from any of us on that! :thumb: Good going!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good job, Tammy. AWESOME !!!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

So please share.....what are you doing that you are shaving almost 2 hours off of your time???? Is it just practice or do you have a special system down?

I am curious as I am trying to get my SIL to homecook for her poor dog who is plagued by allergies and she is balking at doing it because of the time involved to do it. I know she is very busy so if you have some shortcuts I'd love to be able to pass them on to her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are an INCREDIBLE dog mom, Tammy!!!:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You deserve a ribbon for that! That just goes to show that practice DOES make perfect! Are you seeing a huge difference in Tillie now that you are cooking for her?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha ha. Good job Tammy! And here I was all proud cuz I managed to fill up the container I keep Brody's kibble in without making too much of a mess.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome! You make us proud! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, thanks! 

ya, practice helps, so does having 2 steaming baskets so I can have them both going at the same time. and I microwave the cauliflower. I am not really sure WHY it went so fast today, probably because I have a HUGE desicion to make and just needed some 'busy work' to do with my hands. I was totally absorbed in the process and turned off my brain. LOL Typically it has been taking me about an hour and 45 minutes.
I do still need to make her actual 'food' where I will mix 1 container of these veggies with browned hamburger and then I scoop it into silicone ice cubes trays and freeze it. Then I pop them out and she gets 2 cubes per meal, plus the sweet potatoe scoop. Which I need to make those tomorrow. 
Homecooking is a lot like grooming yourself, you have a 'laundry list' of things that need to be done constantly in your head.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> You are an INCREDIBLE dog mom, Tammy!!!:whoo:


thanks Karen, i need all the encouragement I can get today. At work I was opened a little girls carrots with my trusty kid scissors that I use to open everything and somehow her finger was in the way and I snipped her finger!!! I feel horrible. She cried and cried and it was bleeding. I band aided her and got her some ice, filled out an accident report and told my boss, about an hour after it happened, I went to check on her and changed the band aid, it seemed to look okay, almost like a really bad paper cut. The school nurse took a look at it too and said it will be fine. But I just feel HORRIBLE and cried 1/2 the day.  feel like they should fire me. or at least never let me work in the cafe again. and take my scissors away.
I know, tmi and totally not hav related, but it's been a hard day. THAT is one of the reasons I was SO focused on the veggies! LOL


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats! I admire homecookers  It sounds like a lot of work. I have a hard time cooking for myself as it is. I do plan on making my own baby food if I ever have a baby (human) - so maybe you can give me some tips LOL

(yes, I really had to specify HUMAN baby, cause ya know our Havs are our babies!!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tammy you are awesome!! lol That is quick! I have gotten much quicker as the years go by, I have everything timed to a finish at the same time, I just instinctively put the rice on at enough time to be done with the chicken/beef/ deer, whatever the meat.

I should try some cauliflower, I haven't done that in a long time.

My daughter did something neat the other day, she made a soup and used cupcake pan to freeze it, a tip she found on Pinterest..and I think that might work better for dog size portions, seemed to work really well!

Kara


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I envy you Tammy! Roki won't eat anything from freezer:frusty:. I cannot cook and freeze cooked food. I have to cook erery day. So I kindly ask Tillie to send a message to Roki that there is nothing wrong with contents of dog bowl that was frozen for some time. 

Hi, hi!

Marina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks Karen, i need all the encouragement I can get today. At work I was opened a little girls carrots with my trusty kid scissors that I use to open everything and somehow her finger was in the way and I snipped her finger!!! I feel horrible. She cried and cried and it was bleeding. I band aided her and got her some ice, filled out an accident report and told my boss, about an hour after it happened, I went to check on her and changed the band aid, it seemed to look okay, almost like a really bad paper cut. The school nurse took a look at it too and said it will be fine. But I just feel HORRIBLE and cried 1/2 the day.  feel like they should fire me. or at least never let me work in the cafe again. and take my scissors away.
> I know, tmi and totally not hav related, but it's been a hard day. THAT is one of the reasons I was SO focused on the veggies! LOL


Stick to home cooking Hun' ound: (couldn't help myself!)

Don't worry too much about the cut, kids see blood and they freak out, but they bounce right back and I bet the little girl is using her hand like nothing happened to her finger, don't sweat it.

As for the home cooking Tillie's food record, that is Awesome! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> I envy you Tammy! Roki won't eat anything from freezer:frusty:. I cannot cook and freeze cooked food. I have to cook erery day. So I kindly ask Tillie to send a message to Roki that there is nothing wrong with contents of dog bowl that was frozen for some time.
> 
> Hi, hi!
> 
> Marina


ha ha ha, Oh Roki... you can DO it... my mama 'tricks' me and pops everything from the freezer to the microwave to defrost it before I eat.
ALTHOUGH I have stolen a drop square of food before and ate it all gone, just took longer to eat.  I may be petite, but I LOVE my FOOD.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, thanks Zury! :rant:
Actually I AM horrible in the kitchen, I am not "allowed" to use the sharp knives. nor cut big things like watermelons... too many accidents where I nearly lost my fingers! LOL
seriously!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just seeing this Tammy,great to get all that done in less than average times!!! You are awesome....
How is the little girl's finger, bet it is fine...sorry I missed this. Flynn


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks FLynn! 
ya, her fingers fine!
funny, I just bought ALL the veggies again, crazy how fast 6 weeks goes... LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

OK...let us know how long it takes you this time...break that record.:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> OK...let us know how long it takes you this time...break that record.:biggrin1:


ha ha ha, ummmmm ya.... I think it was a one time deal, I don't know HOW I can be that fast with both kids home... LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad you said that because if you get any faster, you are going to have orders coming in...first will be from me!!! Of course you will then be working in a doggie cafeteria...not a bad idea now that I think of it!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, FLynn, honestly I WOULD take orders, it really could be a great business, IF I had a bigger kitchen and a business 'mind' ... LOL I should team up with Sabine! 

My daughter was "helping" me but it was still about an hour and 10 minutes, start to finish, including clean up ... not too shabby for 6 weeks worth of veggies!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, thanks!
> 
> ya, practice helps, so does having 2 steaming baskets so I can have them both going at the same time. and I microwave the cauliflower. I am not really sure WHY it went so fast today, probably because I have a HUGE desicion to make and just needed some 'busy work' to do with my hands. I was totally absorbed in the process and turned off my brain. LOL Typically it has been taking me about an hour and 45 minutes.
> I do still need to make her actual 'food' where I will mix 1 container of these veggies with browned hamburger and then I scoop it into silicone ice cubes trays and freeze it. Then I pop them out and she gets 2 cubes per meal, plus the sweet potatoe scoop. Which I need to make those tomorrow.
> Homecooking is a lot like grooming yourself, you have a 'laundry list' of things that need to be done constantly in your head.


Wow, I wish I was that well fed! Such a good mom!:clap2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, ya I tell my husband that if I only had to cook once a week for HIM, he'd be well fed too! LOL but that whole 3 times a day, every day thing gets old REAL quick!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, ya I tell my husband that if I only had to cook once a week for HIM, he'd be well fed too! LOL but that whole 3 times a day, every day thing gets old REAL quick!


Oh Tammy, just offer to make more, enough for him too, but that is all he gets, except for the treats Tillie gets..will you have to walk him too? nono::nono::nono Don't do that, now you see why I am divorced...ound


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YAY!!! Tammy!!!!! lucky Tillie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this whole thread, but you are awesome, little girl's finger notwithstanding.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Tammy and a few others that home cook for their dogs, love to make us feel guilty. ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> I envy you Tammy! Roki won't eat anything from freezer:frusty:. I cannot cook and freeze cooked food. I have to cook erery day. So I kindly ask Tillie to send a message to Roki that there is nothing wrong with contents of dog bowl that was frozen for some time.
> 
> Hi, hi!
> 
> Marina


 Marina you have raised a spoiled Havaniseround:


----------

